# My baby is at the vet :(



## pinksugar (Jan 18, 2009)

My baby willum hasn't been eating for the last 24 hours, and tonight when I got home from being out all day, he seemed really lethargic and not feeling too good, so we drove him over to the 24 hour emergency vet in Crowsnest, which is about 35-40 minutes from my house.

The vet wanted to keep him under observation for tonight, since she needs to force feed him every few hours and check how he's doing, as well as re-hydrate him.

My poor baby! He's never been away from home before and I miss him so much already






I'm really hoping he is ok!


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 18, 2009)

Aww poor Willum!





I hope he's okay!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 18, 2009)

me too! he's never been away for the night before... I really miss the snuffley sounds he makes at night! I can't sleep


----------



## Lucy (Jan 18, 2009)

aww! i hope he is ok. if he is at a vets there might be other animals so he won't be lonely.


----------



## Karren (Jan 18, 2009)

Awww He's such a cutie!! Hope he's feeling better... When will you know?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 18, 2009)

Aww, poor baby, I hope he gets better!


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh I hope he's ok! Nothing worse than when your pets are sick! I don't know what I would do without mine either...

Last night I had a weird dream--I don't remember any of it except that my cats Andy and Owen got out--we found Andy the big one but could not find Owen, who is my little one and my Mama's Boy. I woke up all freaked out, and even though I knew it was just a dream, I got up and had to find him and give him a big hug.

I hope Willum is ok and is just dehydrated and the vet gets him all fixed up so he can come home to you!


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 18, 2009)

Awww no! I hope he is okay, poor thing.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh no!

Poor little bunny, I hope its just something quickly fixable like heat related hun.

Any word yet?


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 18, 2009)

aww Rosie



Does she have any idea as to what is wrong? Is he on a drip?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 18, 2009)

OH, that's terrible, I hope he'll be okay!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 18, 2009)

no, they just gave him some injections to hydrate him, and force fed him every few hours... no news yet, but the vet is supposed to call us as soon as he gets out of a consultation.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 18, 2009)

no news is good news?

I hope your baby is doing ok and just needed a little help hun


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 18, 2009)

fingers crossed sweetie



I know exactly how you feel...it's so scary, but hopefully they'll be able to give you an answer soon *hugs*


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, so here is the update:

I spoke to the vet, who said rabbits have very sensitive stomachs, and sometimes, they really don't know what has set them off. He's keeping my baby under observation for the rest of the day, he seemed perky this morning but he still isn't eating by himself. He also said what we're feeding him is totally wrong and that he should be on a diet of almost only leaves.

Now, I don't honestly believe that, as I've heard that too much green food can give rabbits diorrhea. SO, we called our breeder, who just has the most wonderful bond with rabbits, and she asked who the vet is. According to her, it's become very fashionable to suggest this leaf only diet, and rabbits have actually died from it!

She explained that it doesnt make sense - rabbits thrive in arid environments, not in lush, tropical areas! so therefore, the dry grasses and things are best for them, as are the grains and seeds, which this guy was like OMG NO! about.

So, anyway, we're leaving him there for today, and he'll call us with updates, but I frankly want to get him back as soon as we can. If he's not doing so well, we'll take him to our breeder instead, although she lives ages and ages away from us.

She gaves us some suggestions on what to give him to encourage him to eat. So hopefully my bub will be back home by this evening and doing a bit better, otherwise we'll have to drive down to see her for advice!


----------



## Karren (Jan 19, 2009)

Awww. Poor little guy!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh piffle! There is nothing wrong with feeding Willum what you are already feeding him. I had rabbits for years and years as a kid and they LOVED those sorts of foods and they all lived long and happy lives. I hope you can get willum home, sometimes their recovery is faster when they're in their own surroundings. I hope your little guy perks up and you can bring him home soon.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 19, 2009)

Ohh dear I hope Willam feels hungry soon.

I hate it when you get conflicting advise, just don't know what to do.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh I am sorry Rosie, I hope he gets well soon and comes home perkier than ever!!


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG!!!!

I hope he gets better soon... It's always good to get a second opinion, and maybe a third... have you called another vet to see what their opinion is on this matter???


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, we'll collect him as soon as I get home from work... can't wait to leave, gotta look after my baby!!

We might take him to our breeder's vet, if he doesn't perk up. I've never seen anything like our breeder's relationship with rabbits. She had them in a special shed in her garden, all in cages that were stacked on top of each other, like little apartments, lol! and the doors were all open, and when we came in behind her, you could see them all leaning their heads right out of the doors to get close to her.

And she gave willum his virus shots, and he just sat there. You can tell her bunnies love her, and for me, that is a huge (massive) plus. She totally knows her stuff, and that is really reassuring in a situation like this.

I have to say, I'm not big on vets, apparently to be considered an expert, you get 8 pages of rabbit info at your uni course! what the! that's no expert IMO!


----------



## speedy (Jan 19, 2009)

Poor Willum. It sounds like the breeder and her will have more idea on how to make him better than the current vet does. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that! I do hope Willum feels better soon. Its sounds like the breeder is a much better option than the vet.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sorry that my favorite bunny is not feeling well!! I hope he gets better soon!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 19, 2009)

Aww.. I'm sorry Rosie! Poor baby... I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## LilDee (Jan 19, 2009)

Aww, I'm sorry Rosie. Poor lil' buddy.

The breeder sounds awesome though! I hope he perks up soon


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 20, 2009)

he's a lot better today... he's up to his usual tricks, chewing my shoes, eating the strawberry plants...


----------



## Shelley (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear Willum is not well.

I just read your last post. I'm glad he is up to his usual tricks etc.

There is nothing wrong with seeking a second opinion. If you had to I would take him to the breeder and/or her vet. It sounds like she knows alot about rabbits.

Please keep us updated


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Willum was not feeling well.

You're his mum and you know what's best for him!

Hope he stays better now!


----------



## Jennyjean (Jan 20, 2009)

Hope he gets better soon!!


----------



## Roxie (Jan 20, 2009)

It's good to hear he's doing better


----------

